# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  فابيانو يتوج بجائزة الهداف

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انفرد البرازيلي لويس فابيانو الاحد بصدارة هدافي بطولة كاس القارات الثامنة في جنوب افريقيا برصيد خمسة اهداف بتسجيله ثنائية في مرمى المنتخب الامريكي في المباراة النهائية التي انتهت لصالح بلاده 3-2.

وفض فابيانو بهدفيه الاشتباك مع كل من دافيد فيا وفرناندو توريس ثنائي الهجوم الاسباني، وكلينت ديمبسي لاعب الوسط الامريكي حيث يشتركون جميع في المركز الثالث بثلاثة اهداف.

وسجل فابيانو اهدافه في البطولة بواقع هدف في مرمى مصر، واثنين في شباك ايطاليا، ومثلهما الاحد في مرمى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.

----------


## محمد العزام

:Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

